# Hymer water pump



## colinbee (Sep 7, 2009)

Can anyone please help me with sourcing a water pump for a 2006 Hymer B544 motorhome I'm having a little trouble with Brownhills warranty!
 bingo


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Most Hymers use the Comet Tandem which is the same as the Reich Twin.



















Most caravan dealers can supply these as they are sold through our trade supplers Nova Leisure p/n 26790 or Grove Products p/n 055017 or Unipart Leisure p/n 612191 and retail for approxomately £32 to £38.

Hymer p/n should be 1424518, but let me know your Hymer serial number and I can confirm for you.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Hymer pump*

Hi,

These pumps are available off the shelf at Southdowns motorhomes.
Ask to speak to Andy Botle. If you buy make sure that it comes with a nonreturn valve attached to the top of the pump shown in the photo above, which doesn't nhave one.

I just got one off Ebay for £35. Conversly, you can get in touch with Camper UK, speak to the parts guy and he will direct you to their advert on Ebay which is £39.99 including postage.

Hope this helps...................... Ned


----------



## colinbee (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for that Ned, ordered one from camper uk on line!!
Job done


----------



## valbm48 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi theres a e-bay site named hymer uk very good for parts try them


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

The eBay site called Hymer Uk is in fact Brownhills.

It's a well run site and I've used it quite a lot.


----------

